# I rarely have morning wood



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems most young dudes get morning wood practically everyday. For me, it's a rather rare occurrence. I just don't get erections naturally when waking up. My testosterone levels are in the norm, I don't know what could be causing this. I've asked a doctor once, and he was clueless on the topic.

Do you guys always have morning wood?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you have trouble getting rock hard during sex? Erections are a problem of blood flow. It could be poor circulation due to health issues or it could be something else.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You probably get it at night and at the morning you relax already, maybe it's related to your sleeping schedule.

Edit: maybe drinking more and exercising more would do the trick


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

I almost never have an erection when i wake up.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

If you ever want to start a campfire, count on me.

You probably have a low sex drive. I can only speculate on the possible reasons.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I doubt this is a real indication of anything, positive or negative.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> It seems most young dudes get morning wood practically everyday. For me, it's a rather rare occurrence. I just don't get erections naturally when waking up. My testosterone levels are in the norm, I don't know what could be causing this. I've asked a doctor once, and he was clueless on the topic.
> 
> Do you guys always have morning wood?


lol rly? ppl get morning wood?

hmm.. now i do remember... sometimes i do, but its like less than 1 in 1000s rly.. so answer would be no..


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

ya i notice my erections are not as hard as when in my teens and also I rarely see morning wood now. But there was a weird span of about 3 weeks last month that I woke up with morning wood every day. that was weird, I don't know what I did differently that would've caused that.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you really attracted to a woman/women in your life?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Do you have trouble getting rock hard during sex? Erections are a problem of blood flow. It could be poor circulation due to health issues or it could be something else.


Yea, I'm generally not rock hard for long when having sex. Or even masturbating, for that matter.

What health issues were you thinking about?



HelpfulHero said:


> Are you really attracted to a woman/women in your life?


The sight of women does make me salivate, if that's your question.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It could be a circulatory issue, too. Not just hormones, but blood flow.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

You probably wake up a million times in the morning and don't realize it and when you finally are aware you're waking up it has gone down.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It sucks when you have so much wood that you need a bigger fireplace.









Yeah, that wasn't a very good joke. I don't know where I was going with that.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Perkins said:


> a bigger fireplace.


Not sure if euphemism :sus

Sounds like Erectile Dysfunction, OP. See a different doctor.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Depression maybe? Or possibly because you're just getting older. I remember having it every morning in my teens and actually having a hard time getting it to go away. I think my sex drive has settled down and leveled out lately.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

I used to have it frequent, not anymore lately. Having said that I havn't even notice till I read this.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't gotten morning wood since I was like 10.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I meant psychologically if that makes sense.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> It sucks when you have so much wood that you need a bigger fireplace.


If your wood is burning, you should probably talk to your doctor about that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm the same way, OP.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> If your wood is burning, you should probably talk to your doctor about that.


It's not my wood -- it's my bush.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

HelpfulHero said:


> Are you really attracted to a woman/women in your life?


I think I understand what you mean, I feel like if I don't have a woman to think about then I don't really have a "drive". If theres a woman in my life that I'm interested in and maybe something is going somewhere and I have hope then thats enough to get me solid.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

It's because you don't have me in the bed with you every morning


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> It's not my wood -- it's my bush.


Help me lead my people out of bondage.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I find if I don't jack off for a bit that I get morning wood. They return that is. I usually don't get them if I am fapping on a near daily basis. I also get random erections.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Help me lead my people out of bondage.


Too late, I already got the handcuffs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Too late, I already got the handcuffs.


I got a collar for my kitty :whip


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OP didn't you say you were on some type of testosterone? If so, and you recently discontinued using it then your sex drive will drop until your natural testosterone levels recover.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I would recommend gay porn late at night. Dunno what else could be the answer.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> It's because you don't have me in the bed with you every morning


Smooth. :yes


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> It's because you don't have me in the bed with you every morning


Alas, we are separated by the Atlantic! I long for your morning cuddles.



nubly said:


> OP didn't you say you were on some type of testosterone? If so, and you recently discontinued using it then your sex drive will drop until your natural testosterone levels recover.


Nope, I'm not taking any testosterone-related meds.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Does morning wood has something to do with the urge to pee. I always wake up rock hard only when I feel like to pee. It's just damn hard to make it flaccid when my tract is full in the morning.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

entangled said:


> You probably wake up a million times in the morning and don't realize it and when you finally are aware you're waking up it has gone down.


This makes a lot of sense, imo. I didn't realize it was such a common occurrence for most men. I rarely notice it myself, but this could be why. Either way, it's probably not a big deal.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

jim11 said:


> Does morning wood has something to do with the urge to pee. I always wake up rock hard only when I feel like to pee. It's just damn hard to make it flaccid when my tract is full in the morning.


I find it really annoying when I wake up needing a pee with morning wood. I end up having to sit down and do it. Tbh it's not something I count. I'd be surprised if there is a normal amount you're supposed to wake up with it but I'm not a doctor.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

villadb said:


> I find it really annoying when I wake up needing a pee with morning wood. I end up having to sit down and do it. Tbh it's not something I count. I'd be surprised if there is a normal amount you're supposed to wake up with it but I'm not a doctor.


The worst part the bathroom is outside my bedroom so I need to hide the bulge on my pants so no one would notice.


----------

